
Ask HN: Who does gravatar work? - badmon
Its a service I use a lot. I can&#x27;t help but wonder how the whole service works(very technical is fine with me)
======
csixty4
I was an early adopter. In the beginning, there was actually a handful of us
reviewing avatars and assigning ratings. Now it's just kind of left up to
trust.

I don't think it was an Automattic project at first, so I doubt it's built on
WordPress. But it's probably built on PHP and MySQL, with a _ton_ of caching
in front of it.

It wouldn't surprise me if it leverages WordPress.com's CDN.

------
eugenekolo2
What do you find confusing? It's owned by Wordpress guys, and people integrate
it into their website. The backend stores a picture you set on the site, or
one on other people's sites integrated with it. It then also keeps track of
all your different accounts.

